

Free Idea: Consumer Reports for EULAs - ssebro

After that SouthPark episode where Stan basically signs away his life to Apple, my company's instituted a new policy where all EULAs need to be approved by our legal council before we accept them. The thing is that EULAs are often chained together since software makes use of other software. So to accept one EULA, legal council needs to look at 15 different EULAs. This is expensive and takes a ton of time. It also makes devs upset, and slows down dev time.<p>My idea, which I'd like you to steal- is to make a Consumer Reports for EULAs. MOST EULAs come from pretty similar boilerplate that can be summarized into what you can and can't do with the software.<p>You'd just need your customer's admin account to specify what he does NOT want employees to agree to (by selecting icons depicting what they want him to agree to), and use that blacklist combined with your maintained list of software EULAs and the associated agreements to decide whether or not   employees should accept EULAs. You would also record that an employee has accepted an EULA, and you would also review EULAs that aren't in your system within 24 hours.<p>Edit: I'm pretty sure my company would pay 5/user/month for this. (around $300/month)
======
ssebro
South Park Episode: [http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s15e01-humance...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s15e01-humancentipad)

